# Pressing transfer over plastisol



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok guys here is something that i dont think has been talked about..

i have a manual 4 color screen press. and a 15x15 heat press (which i just received yesterday and havent tried out)

my cousin would like this printed on a shirt for "march for babies" (fundraiser, aka as cheap as possible)

but she would also like a red heart on the babys chest. im guessing about 1.5"x1.5"... i cant do that with 4 colors so i had thought about maybe printing the baby on the screen press and then printing a sheet of heart transfers and cutting them apart and heat pressing them on by hand.

will this work? will the heart stick to the skin colored plastisol? will the skin colored plastisol stick to the transfer paper? will it bleed out and look like crap? any input? 

i dont want to order 5 color plastisol transfers because it is only approx. 20 shirts and inkjet is WAY out of the question.

thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What kind of transfers? Inkjet? No, they will not adhere to the plastisol.

Suggest you print the baby, but don't fully cure. Then put your heart screen on your press, print, then do your final cure. It will mean lining up shirts on press twice, but it's the most professional way to do it. You don't need tight registration so it should work fine.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

sorry i was talking about using plastisol transfer that i make myself (which ive also never done, but there is better time to learn)... i said inkjet is out of the question, they had shirts someone made with ink jet last year and hated them.

you might have the best idea there with just putting the sirts on the press twice... i wouldnt need the best registration, i just thought it would be more of a PITA that way


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

bomber315 said:


> you might have the best idea there with just putting the sirts on the press twice... i wouldnt need the best registration, i just thought it would be more of a PITA that way


Yeah much less PITA than your way. You're talking about doing double work with the plastisol transfers. Making transfers then pressing them! The same effort you take in just making transfers is the same effort you would exert in pressing the heart directly on the tee. My way, you're done, your way you still have pressing to do.

You're less blind trying to line the image up through your screen than trying to see through transfer paper.


----------

